# Band - Logo (gekrümmte Linien)



## taake (13. November 2003)

Hallo,
ich hatte vor, unserer metallischen Band ein Bandlogo zu erstellen und wie es sich für eine Todes- und Dunkelstahlkappelle so gehört, muss das natürlich ziemlich verschnörkelt sein.
Anfangs hatte ich vor, es erst per Bleistift und Papier vorzuzeichnen, aber meine 4 in Kunst machte sich doch recht schnell bemerkbar  
Nun, also Photoshop angekurbelt und gegrübelt, wie, bzw. ob überhaupt sowas mit PS 7 realisierbar wäre.
Als Beispielt möchte ich euch mal folgendes vor Augen halten:





Man sieht hier schön die verschnörkelten Buchstaben und die Abrundung und Krümmung der Serifen. Und genau dort liegt mein eigentliches Problem:
als ziemlicher PS Anfänger bin ich mir unschlüssig, wie ich solche verschlungenen Buchstaben mit allerlei Spitzen und Stacheln und Dornen und so weiter und so fort erstellen kann. Klar - da wäre das Pencil - Tool, aber wer zeichnet so etwas schon freihand? Also muss es ja irgendeine andere Möglichkeit geben, Schriftzeichen, bzw. Linien zu verformen und zu verschnörkeln.

Ich hoffe die Frage war einigermaßen klar gestellt,
Gruß 
         taake

achja: bitte kein RTFM Schild oder ähnliches. Hat mir auch nix gebracht


----------



## Hercules (13. November 2003)

Da gibt es sowas wie ein Handbuch mit dem man sich erst vertraut macht, bevor man hier einen Thread eröffnet!

Aber wir sind ja nicht so: Das geeigneteste werkzeug ist hier das Pfadtool bzw das Zeichenstift-Werkzeug.
 Und wie das Werkzeug  solltes du aus deinem Handbuch lernen können.


----------



## taake (13. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hercules _
> *Da gibt es sowas wie ein Handbuch mit dem man sich erst vertraut macht, bevor man hier einen Thread eröffnet!
> 
> Aber wir sind ja nicht so: Das geeigneteste werkzeug ist hier das Pfadtool bzw das Zeichenstift-Werkzeug.
> Und wie das Werkzeug  solltes du aus deinem Handbuch lernen können. *



Danke dir. ;-)


----------



## einzige (14. November 2003)

Hi,
ich würde es in einem Vektorprogramm wie Illustrator oder CorelDraw entwerfen.
Gleich mit der passenden Schriftart. Das hat den Vorteil, dass man die Größe ohne Qualitätsverlust anpassen kann.


Was bedeutet eigentlich das RFTM-Schild? Habe ich irgentwas verpasst? Hab es hier heute das erste mal gesehen. 

schönes Wochenende
G.


----------



## Hercules (14. November 2003)

Ganz deiner Meinung einzige...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (14. November 2003)

@ Einzige :

Offtopic:

RTFM = Read the fucking manual


----------

